# what is the meaning of nec-not elsewhere classified



## Vic222 (Dec 9, 2015)

hello forumites,

please i am about nominating occupation for Environmental Scientist nec 234399. but am confused because i dont quite understand what the word nec means. please i need your inputs on this dear senior forumites.

Thanks.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Vic222 said:


> hello forumites,
> 
> please i am about nominating occupation for Environmental Scientist nec 234399. but am confused because i dont quite understand what the word nec means. please i need your inputs on this dear senior forumites.
> 
> Thanks.


NEC: Not elsewhere classified. What do you want to know?

There would be other categories of Scientists may be with detailed description of the roles for each. But they list not all the scientist. those which do not have their own description fall under NEC.


----------



## Vic222 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks @brighter future. but i don't seems to get your explanation. the word not elsewhere classified is confusing.

like for example, am nominating Environmental Scientist, under this code , we have two occupations which are Aquaculture Consultant and Soil Scientist. does this mean these occupations only fall into the category of Environmental Scientist and not anywhere please . Could you further expatiate on it. cheers.


----------



## Vic222 (Dec 9, 2015)

bright future said:


> NEC: Not elsewhere classified. What do you want to know?
> 
> There would be other categories of Scientists may be with detailed description of the roles for each. But they list not all the scientist. those which do not have their own description fall under NEC.


please helppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

NEC is basically the catch-all for people whose occupation meets the general description of an Environmental Scientist, but not the specific subcategories they've listed.

So if you have the qualifications and experience that fall under Environmental Scientist, but your qualifications/experience don't really fit Conservation Officer, Environmental Consultant, environmental Research Scientist or Park Ranger, then you could consider nominating Environmental Scientist NEC. And a couple of examples they've given are Aquaculture Consultant and Soil Scientist.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> NEC is basically the catch-all for people whose occupation meets the general description of an Environmental Scientist, but not the specific subcategories they've listed.
> 
> So if you have the qualifications and experience that fall under Environmental Scientist, but your qualifications/experience don't really fit Conservation Officer, Environmental Consultant, environmental Research Scientist or Park Ranger, then you could consider nominating Environmental Scientist NEC. And a couple of examples they've given are Aquaculture Consultant and Soil Scientist.


Thanks for ^

NEC: Clubs all remaining occupation under a given category. 

Maggie made it clear for you now, I hope.


----------



## Vic222 (Dec 9, 2015)

bright future said:


> Thanks for ^
> 
> NEC: Clubs all remaining occupation under a given category.
> 
> Maggie made it clear for you now, I hope.


@Maggie,Thank you very much for detailed explanation . am now cleared .

@bright future , yes am now cleared. thanks for helping.


----------



## Vic222 (Dec 9, 2015)

Vic222 said:


> @Maggie,Thank you very much for detailed explanation . am now cleared .
> 
> @bright future , yes am now cleared. thanks for helping.


@bright future and Maggie, please i need to ask this . for example Environmental Scientist has two occupations but the the main task was not written for Aquaculture Consultant and Soil Scientist .

Please, how can i know if my task performed at work matches with duties that will be used for my assessment for vetaassess,

its urgent please.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I think you'd need to compare your work responsibilities with those under the general category of Environmental Scientist to see if they are a reasonable match, then see which subcategory best fits. If none of them do, I'd assume NEC is the one you pick.


----------



## Vic222 (Dec 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I think you'd need to compare your work responsibilities with those under the general category of Environmental Scientist to see if they are a reasonable match, then see which subcategory best fits. If none of them do, I'd assume NEC is the one you pick.


Thanks Maggie , you are really helpful and like how many payslip can one submit to vettassess?


----------

